
Trolls for Trump - ust
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/31/trolls-for-trump
======
tmptmp
This reminds me a video by Sam Harris titled: _Sam Harris : Liberals failure
to talk honestly about Islam is responsible for the rise of Trump_ [1]

I am a liberal but most prominent liberals in America are failing when it
comes to dealing with the vicious and barbaric ideology of Islam.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YCWf0tHy7M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YCWf0tHy7M)

------
Hermel
> "My first marriage was ruined by feminist indoctrination"

It seems many Trump supporters feel they are victims of feminism. Another
example that comes to my mind is Scott Adams, who hit the glass ceiling twice
in his early career, being told that he would be qualified for a promotion but
that company policy dictates that they appoint a woman instead (in the name of
ensuring equal opportunities). After that, he went on to become a cynical
cartoonist (Dilbert). To them, reason has failed a long time ago and Donald
Trump is "the human bomb" (the words of Trump supporter and hipster Gavin
McInnes) to finally fight back.

